

Rate My Startup: gotProject.com - gotproject

Hi everyone, I've spent the last several months developing gotProject.com and I am very curious to hear your opinions about it.<p>In short, gotProject is a simple way to save and organize online information like urls, images, videos, and text. The web service is based on a drag drop interface that is fully supported on both Computers and the iPad. I tried to bring a new approach by merging search and spatial organization of items.<p>There are several competitors in this space, so I'd love to know how you think gotProject compares. Thanks!<p>Here is a link to short 1 minute intro video that introduces the concept
http://www.gotproject.com/?concept
======
DanielStraight
If you've read any of my review posts before I'm going to sound like a broken
record, but...

If you're handling anything which could be considered personal data, you need
a privacy policy, a TOS page, and a way to export that data. From looking at
your site and watching your video, I can't tell whether you intend to sell my
list of clips to advertisers, connect it to my name and make it available in a
data dump, or any one of 100 other things I have no interest in you doing.

As for your web page, why make such a user-unfriendly thing as a log-in screen
your main page? Why not include the video on the main page so I don't have to
click 3 or 4 times to start finding out what the heck your service even is.

That said, I think you get it, and that's refreshing. For me, Google Notebook
and Evernote are too linear. Zoho Notebook is too complicated. No one else has
really sparked my interest.

The two main features I want in an online notebook are the ability to grab
anything from anywhere with minimal effort and the ability to organize things
freely. These you deliver quite well.

There are a few features I would definitely consider.

1\. Inline notes. If a note is really short, it would nice to be able to just
stick it on the page as plain text, instead of having to double click to open
it. This would add a lot to the ability to freely organize things because you
could use notes as headers, separators, whatever.

2\. Inline pictures. Since there's a little preview of the picture anyway, why
not let me clear away the title and URL and just show the picture. Then, if
you're doing that, why not let me resize it. Again, this goes to letting me
freely drag stuff around however I want it. It would also let me use a picture
as a background or header or just about anything else.

3\. Sharing at least read access to a project with someone else. This is
pretty big. The reason I started looking into online notebooks in the first
place was to plan vacations with my fiancee. I can share login details, and
that's fine, but eventually, I'm going to want to share a view of a project
with someone I don't trust with my login.

And one little minor thing. Double-clicking an open folder should close it.

I also think it might be cool if you could arrange things inside folders just
like you can on the main project page. At the very least, reordering would be
nice.

Just so we're clear after all that: My overall impression is very, very
positive.

~~~
AmberShah
I mostly agree but wanted to re-iterate that the login as the first page is a
little off-putting. If I landed there from somewhere other than an "Rate My
Startup" post, I just would have left. In fact, I wanted to read a few reviews
BEFORE signing up.

\- The font on the inside page with more info is way too small. Again, I would
have just left.

\- Clipping something should auto-clip and not make me hit "Clip" again to
actually do it.

\- I clipped a different Ask HN post that I am interested in tracking and in
the sidebar all it shows me is "Hacker News | Ask HN" and
"news.ycombinator.com" with no option to expand the sidebar. So if I did this
often (which I would), they would all look alike. I understand that I can
modify each one, but that's more clicking/typing that I don't want to do.

But I agree with DanielStraight1 that you "get" the organization I would like
more than Evernote or some other sites. And that seems like the harder problem
to solve. So it seems like you could clean up some of these usability items
and have a hit...

~~~
gotproject
Thanks for the suggestions. My hope with the front page was to be minimalist
and just a login. New visitors would hopefully land on the concept page, not
the home. As for auto clipping I felt it would be confusing for a first time
users. You can always hit enter after clicking the clipper if you want a
speedier experience!

------
paulnelligan
I think this is a wonderful idea. Well done. However, I think that the name is
extremely misleading. I was expecting some sort of project management tool ...

Best of luck with this.

~~~
gotproject
I believe gotProject is a project management tool for regular people (not
companies or large project teams) but I understand your confusion.

------
gotproject
Here are the direct links :)

Video: <http://www.gotproject.com/?concept>

Site: <http://www.gotproject.com>

------
markchristian
This looks like it has some potential, but the 10 character limit on usernames
is a bit short. That means I can't sign up with my Hacker News username
("markchristian") or my everywhere else username ("shinyplasticbag").

~~~
gotproject
Yes, I agree with you. I implemented this some time ago then forgot about it.
I will increase the limit to something reasonable.

------
gotproject
Thanks to everyone who left a comment, I really appreciate the feedback!

------
what
Minor nitpick on the video, at the end it says "Create and Account"

------
apoorvamehta
i like it and i would totally use it! good job

~~~
gotproject
Thanks! feel free to keep using it, as is up and running now.

